# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  trattamento fiscale stage

## cricri

Ciao a tutti, volevo porvi un quesito:
ho sotto mano la busta paga di gennaio di uno stagista presso un'azienda privata (sotto forma di rimborso spese) nella quale, oltre al netto, compaiono imposta lorda, netta e detrazioni. Dai miei calcoli risulta che la detrazione applicata è pari a 1104 euro, cioè quella spettante ai lavoratori autonomi e assimilati. 
Le mie domande sono:
1) il contratto di stage è a sei mesi, ma la detrazione è stata applicata al compenso lordo di 12 mesi; è giusto computare mensilmente le detrazioni quando al termine del semestre andrà fatto il conguaglio perchè l'imposta lorda totale sarà minore dei 1104 euro?Ed inoltre, ancora più importante:
2) il contratto di stage non è assimilato a quello di lavoro dipendente, ai quali è riconosciuta una detrazione di 1840 euro (fino a 8000 di reddito)? Senza contare che la finanziaria prevede una detrazione minima di 1380 euro per i rapporti di lavoro a tempo determinato, così come dovrebbe essere lo stage, in quanto per legge lo stesso non può essere superiore - nel caso specifico in esame - a 6 mesi  
Attendo le vostre risposte!Grazie!

----------

